# Automotive "Mini Truck"



## Jeatley (Jan 31, 2011)

Car and truck Show coming up in two weeks and My friend is hosting it so he wanted a few shots of his truck to show before the show!  

Here is my view.  I shot most of these with the Tokina 11-16 and Sigma 18-55

C&C Welcome!  





Untitled by J Eatley Photography, on Flickr





isuzu-0335 by J Eatley Photography, on Flickr




isuzu-0201 by J Eatley Photography, on Flickr




isuzu-0158 by J Eatley Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Frequency (Jan 31, 2011)

Well done

Regards


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jan 31, 2011)

i like the truck.


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 31, 2011)

Me Too!!!  What about my creative images? LOL


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jan 31, 2011)

sorry got to really looking at the truck itself and kinda blew off the other stuff lol. i like all 4 shots myself. first one i might have shown a bit more of the side myself but since i saw the rest of the truck in the other shots it didnt bother me so much.and i probalby would have went a little easier on the vignetting. but overall i like them.


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 31, 2011)

We, as in the owner of the truck and I, Were really pushing the vignetting, 1 to hide a few things on the edges that we could not get out the shot,  2 to really push that the image is about the truck!  3.  He wanted that ADVERTISING Look as he put it!   

I have a ton more with no vignetting at all just these are the ones I picked to post.  There are only two with it!  Yes the first has alot!


----------



## oldmacman (Jan 31, 2011)

The HDR in the second shot is working really well.


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 31, 2011)

There is no HDR in the second shot but I understand why you would think so!   It is more of a post edit in lightroom to resemble HDR.


----------



## socialworker10 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice! I like them all. My only point is that wish that I could have a better look at that hood paint job. I don't know maybe a closer composition on the hood itself or something like that. That is one awesome airbrush job!


----------



## Jeatley (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes it is nice!  My friend David did it,  he is the owner of Air Art Customs! 







isuzu-0035 by J Eatley Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeatley said:


> isuzu-0201 by J Eatley Photography, on Flickr



This one is awesome man! I love its graphic nature.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeatley said:


> Yes it is nice!  My friend David did it,  he is the owner of Air Art Customs!
> 
> 
> 
> isuzu-0035 by J Eatley Photography, on Flickr



WOW!!! That is exactly what I meant! That is one bad**s hood!


----------



## Yucel (Feb 1, 2011)

Love Isuzu 335.  Great color and composition.  

I too have the D90 (just ordered D7000) and Tokina 11-16, see photo taken of T Bird here What draws attention in a glamour photograph? | Cultured Woman, LLC

Anyone have anything wider they love?


----------



## Jeatley (Feb 1, 2011)

I cant imagine going any wider unless I was just messing around.  The distorition gets pretty bad and I am not into that fisheye look.


----------



## Jeatley (Feb 1, 2011)

Building a Slide show!  Will Post soon for opinions!!!   The owner of the truck is having a Truck Show in two weeks Call BACK 2 BASICS so I found a song that fits that theme! 

Should have it posted in the next few minutes!


----------



## Jeatley (Feb 1, 2011)

Speedy Lowz Isuzu Slideshow!

Check it out and let me know what you think! Im Trying to embed it?


Ok I dont know how to post the slideshow here so I had to leave the link!?


----------



## FoggyLens (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice and I have to say #3 is my fav as well.


----------



## Conner41 (Feb 2, 2011)

The angle on your #2 and #3 are my favorites :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jeatley (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  Did anyone check out the slide show!  Opinions? I am trying out new software.


----------

